# Root Aphids! Ooooh Nooooooo!



## mojavemama (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't believe I have the most dreaded scourge of cannabis growers. Been driving me nuts why Gnatrol wasn't working. Then had spider mites. Got control of them. Now, scoped this morning, its ROOT APHIDS in all stages of growth. 

I'm totally screwed. Both in veg room and flower room. 

Been researching all morning. The more I read, the more I want to just throw up. OR give up.


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 10, 2011)

Pyrethrins, Mama, but you'll probably kill the fauna in your micro-herd so you'll need to re-innoculate after 5 or 6 days.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2011)

Isn't that just the blank? I am so sorry. I feel your pain. I too am still dealing w/thrip. Good luck, the very best of luck is wished for you!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jun 10, 2011)

theres only one thing that'll take those bastards out. i completely wiped them out with 3 applications of bayer complete insect killer.....nothing else works.... check out this thread... 

hxxps://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=159960&highlight=fungus+gnats


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh, and I forgot: there's a fungus that you can use for a preventitive but I forget the name--starts with a "B" I think.


----------



## Erbal (Jun 10, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Oh, and I forgot: there's a fungus that you can use for a preventitive but I forget the name--starts with a "B" I think.



I think you are thinking of Breventitive Fungi :rofl:


----------



## jmansweed (Jun 11, 2011)

Rusty's right about the Bayer. 15 ml per gallon as a root drench. I always created a shallow reservoir of it also. It was deep enough to cover all the drain holes in the pot so the lil bugger's didn't run to safty while I poured the mixture in the top. 

The poison your looking for is Imidacloprod. The higher the % the better. I had a nasty infestation of these guy's and had a hell of a time getting rid of them. I have a few tips if they really get a hold of you. Good luck.....


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 11, 2011)

Erbal said:
			
		

> I think you are thinking of Breventitive Fungi :rofl:


 

Close, Erbal.  It's _Beauveria bassiana._  Botanigard is the brand I've seen.


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 11, 2011)

Erbal said:
			
		

> I think you are thinking of Breventitive Fungi :rofl:




:hubba: :hubba:  If we don't know, we'll make something up.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Hey jman, long time!!! :welcome: 

@ OP

Can you clone your way out of this? What I mean is, I would guess the soil is infected and any clones would be free of this?

Then perhaps something like ProMix or some other 'clean' mix?

IDK, I've never had to deal with them, make my own mix, and nothing from the outside comes inside.

Wet


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, all. I hate to resort to anything not green, and I don't spend $30 a bag on soil to see bugs fly out of it. But that's what I find, no matter what I use, whether it's local, FFOM or Roots. If there is a "clean" mix I have yet to find it. All the bags have air holes in them; bugs get in there, at least here in our desert climate. But usually they are simply fungus gnats, and those are so easy to control. Never had anything this nasty though, not ever. 

I'm willing to use it on my veg room plants, but what about those I have very close to harvest now? I can't even flush my plants, just takes too much water and I have to carry water since our tap water is way high in PH. So I have come to bypass nutes that require flushing before harvest. These are too close to harvest to destroy, and they aren't bothering the buds any, so must have been a late infestation to get the pop-can sized colas I have. Couple others that came in later are really sparse looking though, especially the #1 Exodus Cheese and that breaks my heart, as I wanted those so much. 

So if I just let these go through to harvest WITHOUT using the chemical drench, would that make sense? But use the drench on the vegging plants? Then hold the vegging plants I normally keep pulling into the flower room to have a continuous grow, keeping them in veg longer until I clean the room out completely after harvest? 

SO much conflicting info out there. And I just read Rosenthal's suggestions, where he says no single product will eradicate them, takes the two used one after another to break the cycle. Gets pretty confusing. 

Wet Dog, yes, I'm cloning. Just trying to save what I can now, so I don't get stuck without meds. I don't want to have to go back on the pharmaceuticals to make it through a half year without cannabis, while a new grow gets going. 

I remember 3 years ago, when I thought getting a HERMIE was just the worst most awful thing that could ever ever happen. ROFLMAO! 

Oh, I do so want to have at least one "boring" grow someday, where nothing bad happens. Somebody send me some Green Mojo!!!


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 11, 2011)

Do you have the room to store ingredients to make your own mix? You wouldn't need much, less than a laundry room size.

That's the main reason I started making my own in the 70's. NO PESTS!  Cheaper than the bagged stuff too.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh, I wouldn't do anything to the ones close to harvest, not if everything is mostly good. Veg, maybe.

I'd really be looking at clones and uninfested soil and getting away from the cause of all this.

Wet


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh No!! I'm so sorry. I know you've been searching online, and if there was a solution you would have found it by now... But I'm wondering about C2O2 (hydrogen peroxide) in the water- or - can they live in cold soil? How about ice-cold water flush and sit them in your planting wagon with ice around the pots... I'm mcGyvering, I don't know- just a guess. I'll bring you more cheese #1 if you lose yours. I'll start a good sized clone when I run home from the hospital today. 
Healthy Root Mojo to you MM!


----------



## that_girl (Jun 14, 2011)

don't give up Mama!! sorry,i can't b helpful , it's my first time growing, the only prob i run into is PM(everyone here has it), but thankfully u r further into the desert...
Best of luck to you


----------

